# Which of these 2 Craftsmans is the best?



## DisneyFamily (Jan 3, 2017)

Trying to decide between 2 Craftsmans:

1) 9.5/29
Tecumseh engine
Don't know model # (hunter green color)-about 13 years old
Fully maintained--new carb, belts, lubed, 
Minimal rust 
$350

2) 10/29
Briggs & Stratton 
Model 536886331 (I think 90's- silver color)
Fully maintained
Minimal rust
$300

Which one should I go for? I'd like to stay at $300, but am not going to pass up a better model over $50 difference. I definitely need the horsepower, I have a very steep, long driveway that gets a lot of drifts.

Thank you!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Neither..
For $300 you can get a much better used Ariens or Toro.

I wouldn't recommend a Craftsman when new, let alone a 10 or 20 year old one.
when you get into 30 and 40 year old Craftsmans, then you start having decent machines..those are generally fine used.
$200 on a 40 year old Craftsman could be a fine machine, if condition is good..but don't buy a 10 year old Craftsman..ever.

when looking at used snowblowers: Ariens, Toro, Honda.
Ignore anything else..unless you really know for sure you are getting in the older realm of good MTD's and Craftsmans. (1980's or older)

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

this thread closed, because its a duplicate.
see here:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...05065-craftsman-should-i-buy.html#post1130409

for the main thread.

Scot


----------

